# Nikon D300S Auto Bracket Mode



## spgarbet (Jul 21, 2010)

I just got the Nikon D300S to play around with some HDR. I got the auto-bracket mode to work, but I have to push the button multiple times. How do I configure it to have it just run through all the aperture settings in one click?

Thanks in advance.

Off to read about some of the challenges and tutorials on this site.


----------



## Phranquey (Jul 21, 2010)

RTFM....


Look at the top of your camera, to the left side. You will see a group of three buttons that read "QUAL, WB, and ISO"..... there is a ring around the base that has the letters "S, CL, and CH". You are on S for single shot, so even on Bracketing, you must push the button to activate each shot. Put it on CL or CH (low and high speed) for continuous shooting. While in these modes, the camera will shoot all the brackets while holding down the button, and then stop for the next activation.


----------

